# Buried Alive sounds like...



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The key and the melody in the verses sound just a bit like "Send Me an Angel" by Real Life. Not the chorus though. Hear it here.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oof ... didn't know it'd shove the whole freakin' youtube player into the post. Sorry about that. Must be a new feature.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Wow, I don't hear that at all in it... and not much else. I find that song to be the least impressive of their music so far, and I usually really like their stuff.


----------

